# Rep safe tree branches?



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

i know apple is ok for using branches off for a snake viv (after treatment) but does that apply to crab/cooking apples... etc 

also which other tree may be suitable?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Hardwoods are generally advised, oak, beech etc. I've used pretty much every native tree in the uk though, with the exception of spruce and pine types, and have yet to see any harm come due to it. 

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

cheers bud, found a pear tree... it got cut uuuuuppp!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

*Any* apple, pear, other fruitwoods (plum, damson etc), nutwoods (hazel, beech). Oak, willow and sycamore are fine, too.


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

No pine, or spruce, i'm pretty sure Yew is also not a good idea to use and lots of hedge type thing's are bad too.... not that you'd want to put hedge in a viv I'm sure but sometimes there's tempting bits...
: victory:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Pine and spruce are, contrary to popular belief, ok to use, just so long as they are totally cured. This is because it is the sap that causes problems, not the actual wood itself. As the post above mentions, hedge type pood should be avoided, particularly those such as laurel, which are toxic.

Dave


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, I tend to find avoiding them altogether as the easiest option as I don't know how many times I've screamed my head off at people coming into rep centre with sick/dead animals... or just to ask us about things.... checked their set-ups... they are letting animals drink water off sprayed pine/spruce etc.... :bash:

Hedge is bad :lol2:



my_shed said:


> Pine and spruce are, contrary to popular belief, ok to use, just so long as they are totally cured. This is because it is the sap that causes problems, not the actual wood itself. As the post above mentions, hedge type pood should be avoided, particularly those such as laurel, which are toxic.
> 
> Dave


----------



## marcjwebb (Aug 1, 2009)

Is maple ok?


----------

